# Trunk leak in a B13!



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I could've sworn I've seen a post dealing with this problem. I have a '93 2-door XE Limited Edition and everytime it rains or I wash my car, I notice that there is water seeping through the right taillamp and trunk. I carefully looked over the moldings and found no problems. What's wrong???

http://playjlj.isfun.net


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/problems/index.html#Water in your trunk

also, go to: http://www.se-r-list.org/archives/ and search for anything related to trunk, water, or leak.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

haha' what a coincedence... it just started raining again and i had my books in the trunk' and it got wet... it just started happening...


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

It is coming in around your tail lights. This is very common on the B13. Pull your tail lights out and put some silicone all aroung where they seal and put them back in and it will solve your problem.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

This happened on my '93 2dr XE. I bought a roll of butyl rubber at Advance Auto Parts for like $15. Problem with this stuff, which is what they used OEM, is that it's always sticky. If I could do mine again, I'd use silicone like Mike said. I'd use a putty knife to remove all the old butyl rubber, some thinner to get the plastic all clean and load the sealing edges up with 100% silicone and put them back in. Once it's dry it's no longer sticky, it's a lot cheaper than butyl rubber, and it'll probably outlast the car. Someday, there'll be a pile of rusty metal and sun rotted plastic and two nice rings of silicone, looking as good as the day it was put in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

I also agree...I did have the same problem with my trunk...and whadaya know...the clear silicone did the trick!!! Now I just have to replace the "genuine, imitation, artificial, wood" cover that goes over my spare (ha, ha) tire!!! Anybody got an extra one???


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> Now I just have to replace the "genuine, imitation, artificial, wood" cover that goes over my spare


No kidding that thing made of carboard at best. In my XE I just threw it away and bought a sheet of 1/4" masonite. Problem was, I didn't save the plastic tabs that keep the thing from sliding around under the carpet. So if you make a new one out of masonite, be sure to pop rivet those plastic tabs into it. I need to make a new one for my classic. Better yet, I'll just take the tabs off of the one in my classic, slide that one into the XE and then put the tabs on the masonite and put that into that classic. There's an idea, I'll do that tomorrow.


----------

